# ¿Como elaborar estaño en pasta?



## flaco-urbano (Dic 4, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Estuve estos días con la necesidad de usar estaño en pasta y se me ocurre un método.
Al alambre que todos conocemos, pasarlo por una lija o lima para obtener algo así como una viruta de estaño y luego añadir flux. 

¿Que dicen ustedes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2018)

Estaño De 50gr + Flux Amtech En Jeringa De 10cc (usa) - $ 299,99 

Estaño En Pasta Mechanic Xg-50 - $ 299,99

Y sinó comprá una barra de estaño del 50 , freezala y limala


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 5, 2018)

Yo tengo alguna experiencia usando pasta de estaño para soldar partes de montaje de superficie por lo que se llama el método de reflow. Es la cantidad de plata que contiene lo que define la temperatura de liquición. Como el perfil de calentamiento de partes de montaje de superficie requiere usar pastas con un alto porcentaje de plata. La hoja de datos de cualquier pieza de montaje de superficie indica los puntos críticos a observar. hay que tener cuidado donde se compra por 2 razones:

1. Vendedores tratan de obtener el negocio ofertand pasta de estaño con insuficiente cantidad de plata lo que resulta que el punto de liquación de la pasta estaño esté por encima del máximo que las partes permiten.
2. La pasta de estaño se caduca muy pronto por lo que es indispensable asegurarse que se trata de pasta hecha muy recientemente.

Finalmente hay que saber que tales pastas tienen un tamaño maximo de las particulas que contiene y así hay que escoger lo que el uso pensado requiere. Cuando tienes partes con por ejemplo 10 pines por lado y una distancia entre centro de pines de menos de 1 mm es recomendable comprar pasta, creo que es la categoria 6 que contiene las partículas mas pequeñas.

Aplicar pasta en los pads para los pines tan pequeños y juntos entre si es un arte. La pasta viene en unos cartuchos. Hay que calentarla en baño de maria para tener pasta bien líquida para poder dosificar la pasta cuando pones esta en los pads. Es un juego bastante exigente.

Pero que da un detalle por mencionar: El de como poner la componente sobre las pasta en los paps sin que se esparte esta causando cortos. Yo usé para tal propósito la mesa de coordenadas de mi fresa de torre. Así podía hacer girar la parte para estar óptimamente posicionado por encima de los pads y la mesa de coordenadas para posicionar la parte de forma adecuada. Existen unas puntas que permiten levantar partes de montaje de superficie por succión. Yo creo la succión usando una bomba de aire de vacío. Así apagando la bomba tengo un mecanismo muy preciso para cuando dejar caer la parte sobre el estaño en los pads.

Quizá esta información se de utilidad para alguno!


----------

